# Refresh: Manufacturers producing emtbs.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Will or do you still support these manufacturers? I really think that there is not a ton of anti "ebike" proponents on this forum, rather anti "ebike access on MUT" So what brand is your mtb? Will you purchase another of these brands? 

Specialized
Pivot
Commencal
Scott
Trek
Giant
Rocky Mountain
Lapierre
Cannondale
Felt
Kona
Orbea
Diamondback
Cube
Focus
Raleigh
Nicolai
Bianchi
Fuji
Mondraker
BMC
Haibike
Surface 604
Bulls
Norco
Moustache
Haro
Merida
Devinnci
Motobecane
Orange
Pinarello
Intense
Canyon
KHS
Husqvarna 
Fantik
KTM


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been riding Intenses for over a decade, not due to any rabid fanboyism, but more that they seem to come out with the bike I want when it comes time for a new one. I tend to ride them for quite a while though. I used to also admire their made in the US ethos, which is a thing of the past. I wouldn't boycott a brand if they made ebikes, but most of my current interest is with the smaller guys anyway. Evil, Guerilla Gravity and the like. I like buying frame only and building it as I want it, which pretty much crosses off everyone on your list. 

I'd never buy anything with the Big red S on it though, and that decision was made long before ebikes.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool. Yeah, I wouldn't boycott them either. Hell, most of their competitors are in the game. I also do my own builds. I also like the boutique brands, but do own 5 Specialized Ebikes. I love my Pivot mtb. I also ride a new Cannondale Synapse road, but REALLY like the new Orbea drop bar ebike coming in 2018. Very low wattage and clean. Probably sell my Turbo S and Cannondale to purchase. Too many bikes, never enough time!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I currently have a 2017 Intense Spider 275.

My previous bike was a 2006 Kona Coiler

and before that it was a 2002 Specialized Enduro Pro.

Of the 3 I bought the Enduro and Spider brand new, I got the Kona used in 2013/2014....

On the same day I bought the Intense I bought my son a brand new Specialized Balance Bike.

I don't really see an issue with Class 1 eBikes on MUT's in the area I live in.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

You already tried this once, remember? You just wait for someone to say they wont' buy one then you say what about Shimano and Sram...they are on ebikes.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Do you boycott and not ride the above manufacturer's for producing emtbs? It's not a trick question. As per Klurejr, class 1 really shouldn't be an issue where I ride either. PLENTY of miles of singletrack.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I've not heard of any boycotts (but might have missed it). That being said, I have zero interest in any of those brands. If buying a bike, I definitely prefer to buy from a smaller brand that designs and sells mountain bikes only (not e-bikes, or even road bikes). But I'm in the minority there.

If it came down to a bike that checks all the boxes, and I couldn't find a good alternative, I'd likely buy it even if that brand also sold and/or promoted e-bikes. Right now there is still a choice, but that is likely to become less so as time goes on.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Gutch said:


> Cool. Yeah, I wouldn't boycott them either. Hell, most of their competitors are in the game. I also do my own builds. I also like the boutique brands, but do own 5 Specialized Ebikes. I love my Pivot mtb. I also ride a new Cannondale Synapse road, but REALLY like the new Orbea drop bar ebike coming in 2018. Very low wattage and clean. Probably sell my Turbo S and Cannondale to purchase. Too many bikes, never enough time!


We have similar taste in bikes... I ride a 429SL, a 2016 Stumpjumper, a Synapse w/Ultegra Di2 + discs, and a Levo.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

AGarcia said:


> We have similar taste in bikes... I ride a 429SL, a 2016 Stumpjumper, a Synapse w/Ultegra Di2 + discs, and a Levo.


Wow, crazy. My Cannondale is ultegra Di2 also. Pivot Mach 429 Trail and just picked up my 3rd Levo (used) I don't make the big bucks though 😀


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

If the product is good and the price is right, I can't say I care much.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Gutch said:


> ^Do you boycott and not ride the above manufacturer's for producing emtbs? It's not a trick question. As per Klurejr, class 1 really shouldn't be an issue where I ride either. PLENTY of miles of singletrack.


I will only bite for the Class 3 bikes, so I can go super fast past the slowboys...


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Some individuals on my local MTB forum started a list of manufacturers to boycott, but nobody has mentioned they are getting rid of their Pivots.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Still leaves;
RSD,Soma,Surly,Jamis,Salsa plus a ton of other small manufacturers and custom builders who don't build and support e-bikes. Vote with your wallet as you see fit.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fos'l said:


> Some individuals on my local MTB forum started a list of manufacturers to boycott, but nobody has mentioned they are getting rid of their Pivots.


I won't get rid of mine! Maybe add a shuttle, when the price becomes reality.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

deuxdiesel said:


> Still leaves;
> RSD,Soma,Surly,Jamis,Salsa plus a ton of other small manufacturers and custom builders who don't build and support e-bikes. Vote with your wallet as you see fit.


True, but a bunch of the small guys won't have the tooling to keep up with the ever changing "geometry" this or that. The spectrum is getting smaller.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Growing.. Who’s left? Niner, YT, Turner(obviously), Evil? Any bets we’ll see these companies produce 250w class1 for 2018?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Adding Garmin to the list.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/545795

https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/b58c1669-28f3-4137-95a9-3c2474f30916


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

honkinunit said:


> Adding Garmin to the list.
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/545795
> 
> https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/b58c1669-28f3-4137-95a9-3c2474f30916


Yeah, I saw that. Trying to keep it to just bicycle manufacturers that actually produce a frame and are mainstream. Otherwise, it would be every component manufacture. ( well, almost )


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gutch said:


> Will or do you still support these manufacturers? I really think that there is not a ton of anti "ebike" proponents on this forum, rather anti "ebike access on MUT" So what brand is your mtb? Will you purchase another of these brands?
> 
> Specialized
> Pivot
> ...


I still can't believe all these companies invested in R&D and tooling for no future gains, they should have been more focused on Gravelers!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Specialized
Pivot
Commencal
Scott
Trek
Giant
Rocky Mountain
Lapierre
Cannondale
Felt
Kona
Orbea
Diamondback
Cube
Focus
Raleigh
Nicolai
Bianchi
Fuji
Mondraker
BMC
Haibike
Surface 604
Bulls
Norco
Moustache
Haro
Merida
Devinnci
Motobecane
Orange
Pinarello
Intense
Canyon
KHS
Husqvarna 
Fantik
KTM

The list grows. Am I missing any mainstream players?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Harley Davidson? lol.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Yamaha, GM and Ford have all jumped into the eBike game.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Growing.. Who's left? Niner, YT, Turner(obviously), Evil? Any bets we'll see these companies produce 250w class1 for 2018?


Who's left: you forgot the direct Chinese dealers (who you are boycotting out of not knowing they exist - lol , and that most but not all make hub drives):

Aceshin
Addmotor
Ancheer
BESV
Cyclamatic
Cyrusher
DJ Bikes
Ecotric
Hallomotor (they provided my Bafang 500W wheel)
Hurbo
GoPlus
Grace
Kaluo
Kemanner
Lang Tu
Natko
Onway
Rambo
SafeCastle
Sheepfun (I heard they are very popular in lonely all-male mountain villages)
Swagtron (very popular with the vaping community)
Tomasar
Upmik
Xidajie


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

richj8990 said:


> Who's left: you forgot the direct Chinese dealers (who you are boycotting out of not knowing they exist - lol , and that most but not all make hub drives):
> 
> Aceshin
> Addmotor
> ...


Sheepfun? LMAO.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Specialized
Pivot
Commencal
Scott
Trek
Giant
Rocky Mountain
Lapierre
Cannondale
Felt
Kona
Orbea
Diamondback
Cube
Focus
Raleigh
Nicolai
Bianchi
Fuji
Mondraker
BMC
Haibike
Surface 604
Bulls
Norco
Moustache
Haro
Merida
Devinnci
Motobecane
Orange
Pinarello
Intense
Canyon
KHS
Husqvarna
Fantik
KTM
Fezzari?
YT
Surly

The list grows, am i missing any mainstream OEM mtb manufacturers?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

deuxdiesel said:


> Still leaves;
> RSD,Soma,Surly,Jamis,Salsa plus a ton of other small manufacturers and custom builders who don't build and support e-bikes. Vote with your wallet as you see fit.


Surly has an e-bike
https://surlybikes.com/bikes/big_easy


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Huh, all my bikes are Turner, Soma, Salsa, Surly (or old defunct brands). I don’t think any of them make eMTBs


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ibis still just makes bicycles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Huh, all my bikes are Turner, Soma, Salsa, Surly (or old defunct brands). I don't think any of them make eMTBs


The post *right* *above* yours points to Surly's new ebike. I'm sure they will have an eTrucker and an eMonkey in due time.

ebike market share in Germany is now 50% and other countries in Europe are right behind. eMTB adoption is skyrocketing. The US will follow. In ten years, only very small niche players will not have ebikes in their lineup. Makers with any volume at all will be forced to either sell eMTBs or shrink by 50% or more.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> The post *right* *above* yours points to Surly's new ebike.
> .


Go back and read what I wrote.

The Surly eBike is not an eMTB (which is what I thought this thread was about).

The rest of what you wrote..... So what?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Go back and read what I wrote.
> 
> The Surly eBike is not an eMTB (which is what I thought this thread was about).
> 
> The rest of what you wrote..... So what?


Are you going to sell your Surly when the eMonkey is shipped? Will it be tainted?

Here is why it matters: Mountain bikers are generally affluent, but they don't have unlimited resources. As eMTBs gain favor, that Turner or Ibis or Moots or <insert boutique brand here> purchase is going to be skipped by a lot of riders in favor of a Levo or a Shuttle. The boutique brands will shrink even more, some to the point where they are no longer viable. Maybe they will hang on, maybe they will go under clinging to their "values". Sheesh, its a freaking mountain bike, not a religion. If you want to be "pure", join the barefoot hiking crowd, you are already a demon because you ride a bicycle. No one really cares if you only ride MTBs from companies that don't make ebikes. Really, no one cares.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> Are you going to sell your Surly when the eMonkey is shipped? Will it be tainted?


What are you even talking about? Why would I do that?



> Here is why it matters: Mountain bikers are generally affluent, but they don't have unlimited resources. As eMTBs gain favor, that Turner or Ibis or Moots or purchase is going to be skipped by a lot of riders in favor of a Levo or a Shuttle. The boutique brands will shrink even more, some to the point where they are no longer viable. Maybe they will hang on, maybe they will go under clinging to their "values". Sheesh, its a freaking mountain bike, not a religion. If you want to be "pure", join the barefoot hiking crowd, you are already a demon because you ride a bicycle.


Again, what does this have to do with me? Why are you rattling on about this to me?

Go back and read what I actually wrote, not what the guy in your head you want to have an argument with wrote.



> No one really cares if you only ride MTBs from companies that don't make ebikes. Really, no one cares.


Uhhh, Isn't that pretty much what the OP was asking? And apparently you DO care.... very passionately. More than I do, in fact.


----------

